# Is anyone here Vegetarian?



## carrots (Nov 8, 2006)

Hello,

I have been vegetarian now for almost a year (not bad because im only20). I was just woundering if any of you are vegetarian.... especiallyAmericans. In England we all get the impression that American loveMcDonalds and similar places.... is there any vegetarians on here?

Please take my quick poll

Luv

Cat x


----------



## Rogue (Nov 8, 2006)

I've been vegetarian since I waseleven. I'm twenty two next week . The fewAmericans I actually know dislike McDonalds as much as I do, and preferto eat home-made food.

BTW - I only live down the road from you, in Redcar! :bunnydance:


----------



## naturestee (Nov 8, 2006)

Nope, but I do know several including mysister. I like a lot of vegetarian dishes though, and Ialways make sure I have enough edible food around for her when shevisits.

And I don't usually like fast food unless I'm craving fatty junkfood. Usually I try to eat at home or go somewhere like a subshop instead.


----------



## carrots (Nov 8, 2006)

*Rogue wrote:*


> I've been vegetarian since I was eleven. I'mtwenty two next week . The few Americans I actually knowdislike McDonalds as much as I do, and prefer to eat home-made food.
> 
> BTW - I only live down the road from you, in Redcar! :bunnydance:


Cool....... Well i live in Acklam (just on the outskirts ofMiddlesbrough), i have been down to Redcar many a time Ihate Mcdonalds!!!!! ah... why are they always sooo full! I have homemade food too... tastes better. Anyway nice to meet you... a fellownorth lass


----------



## carrots (Nov 8, 2006)

*naturestee wrote:*


> Nope, but I do know several including my sister. Ilike a lot of vegetarian dishes though, and I always make sure I haveenough edible food around for her when she visits.
> 
> And I don't usually like fast food unless I'm craving fatty junkfood. Usually I try to eat at home or go somewhere like a subshop instead.


Sometimes i like a chinese, indian etc takeaway but always thevegetarian options. Been vegetarian is a personal choice.... we are notout to convert the world.... although secretly we would like everyoneto be vegetarian :rofl: You may have noticed i have a pictureof Morrissey (singer.... used to be in a band called The Smiths), itmay sound funny but he converted me to vegetarianism due to his famoussong meat is murder and his constant support toward vegetarianism butthat was my choice. 

Luv

Cat x


----------



## Linz_1987 (Nov 8, 2006)

I think there is a thread on here somewhere already about vegetarians and vegans, but dont know where its got to.

I have been a vegetarian now for about 8 months and im loving it. The only thing I miss is steak.

But if resisted it! 

Im on my second year of studying to be a chef, and half way through last year it made me turn a veggie lol.


----------



## carrots (Nov 8, 2006)

Yea i think i remember seeing that thread.... not sure where its gones either..... probably got bumped off onto the next page.

Cat x


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 8, 2006)

Here's the link to the other thread:

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=11419&amp;forum_id=5&amp;highlight=vegetarian

I'd like to attempt vegetarianism (s that even a word?), but my husband will never quit eating meat.


----------



## carrots (Nov 8, 2006)

Thank you for the link!.... now i can read what you all said instead of asking again. Thanks! :thanks::hug:

Luv

Cat x


----------



## Haley (Nov 8, 2006)

I know a lot of americans who are vegetarians. 

I think, as a rabbit owner, its very difficult to also be a meat eater.I think that people with cats and dogs dont have to think about it asmuch. Its hard because you have an animal that you love so much and seeso much personality in, while people are raising them for food. Itmakes it more difficult to eat meat.

That being said, I do. Ive tried being a vegetarian so many times, butI always end up gaining so much weight bc all I eat are carbs!

I do try to eat as little as possible, though. I always order thevegetarian option when possible, and I cook with veggie crumbles frommorningstar whenever I make chili or spaghetti. 

I guess I just dont have the discipline..


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 8, 2006)

For those of you non-vegetarians with inside rabbits, do they seem distressed when you cook meat? Mine do. 

Maybe it's all in my head, but I read somewhere that it's upsetting tothem. They know what you're doing and fear they may be nexton the menu.


----------



## Michaela (Nov 8, 2006)

I would so love to be a vegetarian...but I don'tlike vegetables so that kinda makes it difficult!:rollseyes At theminute I'm trying to cut out all red meat and poultry (I'll still eatfish) Like Haley said, loving rabbits so much makes it difficult. Everytime there is meat on my plate I think, "OMG this is just like eatingBerri, or Ebony or Pebble!":shock:

Michaela and the girls:brownbunny:brownbunny:brownbunny


----------



## Bassetluv (Nov 8, 2006)

Yep, I'm vegetarian too (or for the mostpart...I do still have fish every once in a while). Been eatingvegetarian for a couple of years now, I think. I sort of eased my wayinto it, cutting out ham and beef first, then chicken and turkey afterthat. I used to miss steak, esp. in the summertime when everyone aroundwere having bbq's, but now I'm just so used to it that I don't miss anymeat any more. And I used to hate almost all veggies! LOL Never wouldtouch a salad either. But now I make a lot of veggie wraps, orexperiment by adding things to salads (the most recent thing I'vediscovered that I love is broiled eggplant with warm goat cheese on it,placed on top of a salad (yum!). There are tons of great recipes aroundthat cater to vegetarian menus, many you can find on the 'net. 

Can't say I miss McDonald's or any other fast-food places any more, asI stopped frequenting them probably 15-20 years ago. (Glad I didtoo...just watching the movie 'Supersize Me' shows how unhealthy thatstuff really is.) There's only one fast-food place that I did havedifficulty giving up around 10 years ago, and that was Kentucky FriedChicken. Loved the taste of the coating on the chicken, even tho it'slethal to the arteries.


----------



## naturestee (Nov 8, 2006)

*Snuggys Mom wrote:*


> For those of you non-vegetarians with inside rabbits, dothey seem distressed when you cook meat? Mine do.
> 
> Maybe it's all in my head, but I read somewhere that it's upsetting tothem. They know what you're doing and fear they may be nexton the menu.



I haven't had a problem. Mocha keeps trying to steal my meat-filled spaghetti sauce!

I guess I don't have an issue having rabbits and eating meat.But I grew up in a rural farming area, so I just got used toit. The thought of eating rabbit turns my stomachthough. I saw it on the menu at a restaurant a few weeks agoand almost cried.


----------



## Haley (Nov 8, 2006)

*Snuggys Mom wrote:*


> For those of you non-vegetarians with inside rabbits, dothey seem distressed when you cook meat? Minedo.


Basil once ate a piece of turkey lunchmeat that hit the floor while Iwas making a sandwhich. I was shocked and mortified at the same time


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 8, 2006)

*Haley wrote:*


> Basil once ate a piece of turkey lunchmeat that hit thefloor while I was making a sandwhich.


That's funny.

My dog leaves his dry food strewn around the house and the bunnies are all repulsed by it. They won't go near it.


----------



## missyscove (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm not a vegetarian at all, I'm a total steaklover. One of my best friends is a vegetarian though, she'salso allergic to bunnies. Of course, living in LA, there area ton of vegetarians. I do love mcdonald's frenchfries.


----------



## carrots (Nov 9, 2006)

I have not been vegetarian for long. I dont eatmeat or fish as fish is alsoa living breathing object. Ienjoy been vegetarian. I eat meat substitutes Quorn is delicious! Thereare so many things one can eat with only vegetables been the recipe.Its hard not to turn to potatoes all the time as they are yummy but nottoo good for losing weight, lol.

Cat x


----------



## dreamgal042 (Nov 9, 2006)

About the whole McDonalds thing, if you everwatch the documentary Supersize Me (great movie), you will almostundoubtably never eat *something* from macdonald's again. I've neverwatched that movie with someone who hasnt said 'wow, im never eating amacdonald's frenchfry again' or 'omg i can never eat their salads everagain'. it never lasts, but it makes you more conscious of their food.I do highly recommend it, but not for people with weak stomachs in thebeginning.

I've been a vegetarian since my freshman year of high school, age 14.I'm now a HS senior, and I've never regretted it (of course... i haveforgotten once or twice in the beginning). I've always hatedmacdonald's though. Only thing I eat from there is mcflurry's andmilkshakes (ice cream...unhealthy no matter where you eat them). Mysister's been a vegetarian since she was 8, and my friend's i thinkjust going on a year or two. I find it very interesting when I meetpeople and tell them that I'm vegetarian and they try to trick me,saying things like 'did you know ---- has animal fat in it?' or 'do youknow how many animals were killed to make that ----?' I just respond bysaying 'well, you do what you can.'


----------



## carrots (Nov 9, 2006)

I got those comments alot. When i was at schoolpeople would say oooh those crisps have pig shavings in you know.....and such comments. Of course they were false but people seem to thinkthey have a right to make fun at you because you are vegetarian and itsnot fair.

Cat x


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 9, 2006)

No, however my parents have been vegetarians foryears, not because of the animal cruelty issue (although they areanimal lovers) but because they just don't like the taste. I would liketo be veggie one day but honestly I'm a bit of a picky eater so don'tthink I could be a veggie rightnow. I've seen all the typesof food my parents eat and I don't likemost of it. I'm not abig meat eater either though, I only eat a littlechicken,fish and beef. I also only eat free-range organicmeat because i hate to think of the terrible conditions somepoor animals that are raised for meat are kept in.:?


----------



## Spring (Nov 10, 2006)

I'm not a vegetarian, but one of my best friendsis. I've just started tocut back on the meat productsthatI've been eating. I eata lot less meat then Iused to. I don't know if my rabbits act different towards meat,thoughPebbles comes running to smell me if Ihaveeatenan apple or chicken soup, so it's hard to tell! Poppy isstill knew, so I really don't know!

I have high respect for people who are vegetarian, and I really do appreciate and admire them!


----------



## xrrebeccaax (Nov 12, 2006)

im 12 i have been a veggie for 5 years!


----------



## rumpelteazer (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm ten and I've been a vegetarian for a littlebit but I think I'll just eat less meat. I first started being avegetarian because my dad said some people eat their rabbits after theydie.:rip:


----------



## xxEstellexx (Nov 15, 2006)

sum1 i know is


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 15, 2006)

Does anyone have alink to good vegetarian recipes?

(or post your own for me?) 

My daughter agreed to try it with me, but shedoesn'tlikebeans and is allergic to nuts, so I have to find proteinalternatives.

I've eaten dishes with tofu before and I liked it. I justdon't know how I'd come up with something different everyday.


----------



## Bassetluv (Nov 15, 2006)

Here's one that doesn't look too bad:

http://allrecipes.com/recipes/vegetarian/main.aspx

Must admit, I tend to get lazy and prepare a lot of the same thingsover and over. But then, I don't have any children at home, so I canget away with it. I do know there's a couple of vegetariancookbooks that were put out by Moosewood Restaurant years ago, and manyof the recipes are quite yummy, but...they tend to be long, lots ofingredients and it takes a while to prepare them.


----------



## carrots (Nov 15, 2006)

The above link is good... i use it alot. Also these: 

http://vegweb.com/has pictures of what peoples have turned out like

http://www.bbc.co.uk/food/recipes/general recipies

http://www.webvalue.net/recipes/vegetarianrecipie styles American, English, Spanish etc, etc.

Luv

Cat x


----------



## Stephany (Nov 17, 2006)

I am not vegetarian, but I am vegan.Iwas raised a vegetarian, but have been vegan since I was 12(eight years, almost nine).

I do not eat ANY animal products at all. Some people think that is itwierd how my parents are vegetarians (they are full blown, nochik-etarians or fish-etarians), but we were also brought up buddhist.There is so much alternatives for protien out there, I really loveTextured soy protein, and also seitan, which is vital wheat glutan. 

I also make all of my own stuff, no boxed stuff for me! It cuts down on the cost and tastes better.


----------



## Bassetluv (Nov 17, 2006)

Thanks for the links, Cat...I found a recipe inone of them yesterday and decided to try it last night. It's called'General Tsao's Tofu' and it was great! Next time I make it I willdouble the sauce, as it didn't seem to make enough, but it wasincredibly tasty.

This makes me want to go crazy and actually start cooking good dishes again...:tongutwo:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Nov 18, 2006)

I can't say I am fully a vegetarian but I have quit eating red meat.

I only eat chix, ham or turkey. But that is pretty much it. See mostveggies puts my stomach in toll with my IBS so I try to eat as muchveggie and fruits as I can too.


----------



## Linz_1987 (Nov 18, 2006)

Well last week in my theory lesson at college -catering college, the Chef asked if anyone was vegetarian in theclass. I didnt really want to put my hand up because I kneweverybody would pick on me as to why I was doing a cateringcourse. But my friend shouted out LINDSAY IS! 

They all looked around totally suprised.And the Chef asked meif I ate eggs.. I said I do because technically its not meat.But they insisted it was a dead baby chick. Hmm and I thoughthe was a Chef!

So we had an arguement the last 10 minutes of the lesson if eating anegg is a no no for vegetarians. I always thought that wasvegans. Anyway, the egg has to be vertilized first to evenbecome a baby chicken. So they are wrong there! They reallyannoyed me, because when they said about eggs being 'dead chickens' allthe class turned around and chuckled as if to say ' Haha you thoughtyou was a vegetarian but all them months/years you wasnt!'

And now when my Chef asks me a question about meat, the class alwayssay "she wont know because shes a vegetarian' I know alotmore than them about meat! They dont even come to lessonshalf the time. 

I supose I should of entered this into the 'things that really annoyyou' post. But its to do with veggies anyway! Andour arguement about eggs :X


----------



## Spring (Nov 19, 2006)

Oh my. Chickens produce eggs whether or notthey're being fertilized. I had that when I had pet birds! I wouldn'tsee how someone could rationalize unfertilized eggs as "Eating a babychicken" unless they were actually fertilized! It's sort of odd, butit's kind of like saying when a woman has her period that "She'sloosing a baby".


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 19, 2006)

*Spring wrote: *


> Ohmy. Chickens produce eggs whether or not they're being fertilized. Ihad that when I had pet birds! I wouldn't see how someone couldrationalize unfertilized eggs as "Eating a baby chicken" unless theywere actually fertilized! It's sort of odd, but it's kind of likesaying when a woman has her period that "She's loosing a baby".




I think people believe it's cruel because of the conditions many layersare kept in, also some people think it is exploiting animals when youeat their eggs/milk etc. However I agree with you, I have two pet henswho are free range in my garden all day and lay fantastic eggs, andbelieve me they don't have a clue what eggs are!:rollseyes


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Nov 27, 2006)

Hmm. I'm not a vegetarian or vegan. I prefer meat over veggies and fruits. 

When I think about what happens in slaughter houses and things likethat...it really saddens and depresses me. But if I go vegan or veg,its not going to stop. And It'll jsut be more dificult for me to keephealthy. Not to mention I love meat. Steak and taters all the way.

Mcdonalds is soooo unhealthy. But I eat it all the time. w00t, oreo flurry.

I'm also a deer hunter and fisherman/woman. I kind of makes me feelbetter that I'm making sure the animal doesn't suffer. And Deer is alot healthier for you anyways. So is fish. I don't eat a lotoffish though, I throw most of them back. 

I don't think everyone should stop eating animals, maybe to a degree.There should definitely be more humane slaughter stuff going on.Because what's happening now is rather disgusting. Especially in thefur industry. We don't need that. 

Animal populations do need to be c\kept in check. I know deer inparticular (and rabbits! though I would NEVER eat a bunny) breed liekcrazy out here and their populations get crizazy. Which starts starvingthe herds and they end up on the road nad people hit them and get dead.Deer kill more people in PA than any other animal. And we're putting inhouses here like mad and the deer are getting kicked out and hit on theroad a LOT not. Its sad. My dad's buddy hit a deer on the highway...itwent through his windshield and knocked him into a coma for like 3days. 

Also dense deer populations increase the risk of disease since they arepacked so close. And then they don't have enough to eat, blah blahblah. Its our job as hunters too to keep the herds healthy, productive,and fertile for next year. ITs not mindles killing and sport like mostpeople think. We are but two-legged wolves. This is butnature's way. 

But it is awful that we've hunted so many awesome critters toextinction. Animals I will never get to see. Teh dodo, Quagga,Thylacine...I love that! I will never see one. Unless the Quaggaproject comes through...then maybe...

-JAK


----------



## Bassetluv (Nov 27, 2006)

> Unless the Quagga project comes through


JAK...what is the Quagga Project? Are scientists trying to revive anextinct species of zebra? I'm curious because I recall when I was a kidleafing through this really cool set of books my dad had...they weresome sort of encyclopedia set, and one of the books was all aboutanimals in the wild. There was a small section on the quagga, alongwith a photo of the last one known to be alive (I think it was in a zoosomewhere in London(?)). The photo was taken sometime in the 1800's, sothe quagga's been extinct for some time now. It would be so nice to seethem brought back, if it's possible...


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Nov 27, 2006)

Yes, using Quagge DNA from mounted specimens anda select herd of plains zebras, scientist have been trying to recreatethe Quagga since the 70's. Last February, the ''most Quagga-like foal"was born. 


http://www.quaggaproject.org/ &lt;- details on the official website. I try and keep up with it. 

The Quagga has to be one of my all time favorite animals ever. And I'llprobably never see one. Thank you human race. And....cue sad violinmusic...


----------



## Bassetluv (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh, it's very cool to know this...hopefully theywill be successful in their efforts. That photograph of the quagga atthe bottom of the page (in the link you posted) is the one I remember.And out of all the animals in that book, it was the quagga that caughtmy eye right away. I was so fascinated by it, and then so upset to readand learn that it was actually extinct. However, as they say, it's asubspecies...so there is a good chance they could replicate it.

It truly is sad just how manybeautifulcreatureswe've lost to overfishing, overhunting, destroyingtheir native habitat, ignorance and thoughtlessness on the part ofmankind....and they will never gracethe Earth again.Thankfully we do have conservationists who fight for theplight of the ones who are still here...


----------



## Maureen Las (Nov 30, 2006)

I have been a vegetarian for about 6 months . Mybest friend and her daughter came here to visit and since they arevegetarian we had to pick restaurants with foods that they could eat.Linda has been my best friend for years when I still lived in Chicago.She is not a "pushy vegetarian " which means that she didn't care if Iate meat or not as she still has to cook it for her husband. After theyleft_I went onto some PETA sites and watched how thecattle, pigs, chickensand dairy cows are kept on largeproduction farms.....this was actual undercover footage..I amnot like some vegetarians that won't eat meat. I would eat meat if ananimal was kept free range,in an old fashioned farm atmosphere thatpermitted the animal to graze outside. I would also eat meat if theanimal was killed humanely......this is not happening anymore in thiscountry. I ama vegetarian because farm animals are kept intorture chambers and tortured for their brief lives. ..after I lookedinto this I couldn't support the meat and dairy industry anymorealthough I do cheat on desserts._


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Dec 1, 2006)

There is a difference between being vegan andvegetarian. If you are a vegetarian and you eat dairy things ( like icecream for dessert or cake with eggs in it) its technically notcheating. 

A vegan diet consits of absolutely no animal products. No milk, nocheese, jello, obviously no meat, no eggs. Basically just fruits andveggies and bread and the like. Vegans are usually super skinny, like afriend of mine in San Diego. Though none of us understand why he'svegan becuse he hates animals. 

A lot of people involved with PETA are vegan or at least vegatarian,since peta supports ''complete and total animal liberation''. Which issilly because basically they want to set free EVERY animal. We wouldn'thave pets (no bunnies), cows would roam th streets, no horse racing, noseeing eye dogs, no therapy animals, Nothing. There are some greatanimal rights groups out there, but a lot of people don't know whatPEta is really about. HEring some of those people talk is a littlefrightening. I can link you to a documentary about it if anyone wouldlike to see. There is some mild language and stuff but all in all, aVERY interesting vid. 

I hate seeing all that shtuff that happens tot he poor critters we eat.But...meat is yummy  I think it's wrong to put a baby on avegan diet just because you are and things like that. OR your dog forthat matter. To force others to eat like you do isn't fair. 

I'm glad you know happy nice vegetarians. A lot of veggie people have bothered me about eating met and yelled at me for it. 

The End.

-JAK


----------



## Spring (Dec 1, 2006)

I know, I don't agree with how Peta does most oftheir things AT ALL. Ever since I've learned they euthanize animals, Ithink of them as hypocrites. I know about the thousands of homelessanimals and all that, but after hearing the story of the rabbit beingeuthanized minutes after being brought into Peta's care, I just thinkthey are hypocrites.


----------



## pinksalamander (Dec 2, 2006)

I know many people who are vegetarians but ijust couldn't do it. I really like meat, and personally i don't thinkits natural not to eat meat. My Gran owns an organic livestock farm so*all *our meat comes from there so i've usually met it before andknow how it has been killed. My view is just that we are naturalhunters and that is the way it should be, but i'd never disrespect avegetarians views.

And i've eaten rabbit it before, and it was lovely. I think thatrabbits we buy as pets are pets and rabbits that are bred to be eatenare the type we should eat. Killing and eating is a natural thing thatoccurs in the wild all the time. Its only humans who have created theidea of keeping pets which makes eating animals a whole lot harder.


----------

